# Droid x - Rooted, installed 3LM, Hard Reset, trying to root again



## lrcasey (Jun 9, 2012)

I successfully rooted my Droid X many months ago. After that, I had to install 3LM for work. It encrypted the data on my phone. I got a new phone so I did a hard reset to wipe my Droid X. Now I want to gain root access again. However, when I run the Droid 3 Easy Root Script 7, I receive the following message and my phone is not providing me root access.

Should I try running Pete's Motorola Root Tools to unroot my phone? I was thinking about it but his unroot warning is pretty scary (and I don't understand it all).

Thank you for any help you might be able to offer.
-Larry

***************************************************************************
*
*
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7
*
*
*
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver
* (







turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)

* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'charging only'
*
* Note: your phone will reboot twice during this procedure. This is normal.
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
Press any key to continue . . .
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.
*
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... please wait.
*
* Running exploit [part 3 of 3]...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /data: Operation not permitted
*
* ALL DONE! YOUR PHONE SHOULD BE ROOTED!
*
******************************************************************************

You may now close this window...

Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

What's the system version on the new X? I'd assume .621, if so its going to be more complicated as there is no 1-click for that version.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

If it isn't .621:

I know on Linux you have to run the root script with elevated privileges or you get errors like that...did you run it as an administrator on Windows? How recent are the drivers for your phone?

And I'm not trying to imply you're stupid, we all forget sometimes.


----------



## lrcasey (Jun 9, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> What's the system version on the new X? I'd assume .621, if so its going to be more complicated as there is no 1-click for that version.


I'm on 4.5.621.MB810. Based upon the link you provided....it certainly doesn't look good for me. Am I better off leaving it alone and moving onto rooting my old Inspire? The main thing I am after it getting my apk files so I can load them onto my son's Kindle Fire for the games they don't offer on the Amazon App store. Nothing too sexy.

I don't have Linux running on a machine but I could setup a VM and install LIinux if needed.

Thank you.
-Larry


----------



## lrcasey (Jun 9, 2012)

MongolPup said:


> If it isn't .621:
> 
> I know on Linux you have to run the root script with elevated privileges or you get errors like that...did you run it as an administrator on Windows? How recent are the drivers for your phone?
> 
> And I'm not trying to imply you're stupid, we all forget sometimes.


Feel free to imply anything you'd like so long as you help.  I am running Windows 7. I tried running Pete's Root tools again with admin, and I get this error:

This root method is known to work on the following Motorola devices:
o Motorola Cliq and Cliq 2
o Motorola DROID DROID Pro
o Motorola DROID, DROID 2 Global, and DROID 3
o Motorola DROID X and DROID X2

You will need the following:
o Motorola's End User drivers for your version of Windows
o a USB cable connected between your computer and phone
o ADB.EXE and other support files that were packaged with this program

SEARCHING FOR THE PHONE (connect it now if you haven't yet)... found!
Running exploit step 1 of 3 (setting up symlink)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 2 of 3 (modifying local.prop)... done!
Rebooting your phone... done!
Running exploit step 3 of 3 (adding su, busybox, and superuser.apk)... FAIL!

ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method

Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version
of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit
was fixed.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Being on .621 your only option is the Linux .621 to .604 method. Using the live disc it is very simple.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

